# Pleasure Island Theme Park - Cleethorpes - December 2016



## RichPDG (Dec 4, 2016)

The History:


> Pleasure Island Family Theme Park stood on the site of the former Cleethorpes Zoo. Owned and operated by Associated Pleasure Parks, the zoo had such attractions as seals, penguins, raccoons, pelicans, chimpanzees, a whale, African elephant, tiger and an orangutan The zoo subsequently closed in 1977. The site was sold to Pleasureworld, a division of RKF Entertainment, who announced that a new theme park would be built, as a sister park to the Pleasurewood Hills park near Lowestoft and bearing the same name. Construction began on the new theme park in the 1980s.
> 
> RKF Entertainment went into receivership during the early 1990s and construction of the park was halted. The site was sold to Robert Gibb, the managing director of Flamingo Land in Malton, North Yorkshire. When the opportunity to purchase the Cleethorpes site became available, Gibb decided to continue with the redevelopment of the site as a theme park, which became today's Pleasure Island. Construction of the park was completed by Gibb in 1992 and Pleasure Island Family Theme Park was opened on 27 May 1993. Robert Gibb's son, Gordon Gibb, later became the chief executive of the company and directly runs Flamingo Land, while his sister Vicky Gibb, and subsequently other sister Melanie Wood (formerly Gibb), took the responsibility for the management of Pleasure Island.
> 
> ...



The Explore:

Well I thought being as I'd not been out exploring properly for a good few months, I'd take a leisurely drive up to the coast and have a wander round the now closed down Pleasure Island Theme Park.
The explore was pretty relaxed if I'm honest with no trouble getting in at all. Had a good hour wandering round before we were inevitably captured by the girls who were looking after the sea lions. No bother from them though and we politely agreed to leave the site.























































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice set there mate.captured it nicely.was going to do this on the way home from Scotland.but changed my mind.get ready for a flood of pics from here now.as I know several who have tried it.


----------



## smiler (Dec 4, 2016)

You wait months for a theme park then two come along, Nice set of pics, Thanks


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow brilliant, how did you get aerial shots?


----------



## Pilot (Dec 5, 2016)

Looks in reasonably good nick, doesn't it. Perhaps another case of "management" running the place into the ground?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 5, 2016)

What a shame its closed down, looks like a fun place. I like your aerial shots - drone? I can only guess.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 5, 2016)

Sweeet as! Brilliant shots mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## Conrad (Dec 5, 2016)

Ace shots, the drone ones also.


----------



## Potter (Dec 9, 2016)

Great work. Love the drone shots.


----------

